# Dove powerline



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 18, 2018)

In yalls' opinion how high would I have to make a small powerline for my 2 acre field worthwhile? It's a 2 acre field if that matters. I've been told putting up a 4x4  line only 10-12 foot high is a waste of time . Thoughts?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jun 19, 2018)

The fields I shoot in has pine trees around water and when the doves fly up in them they are not but about that high up in the tree. There is only one way to find out and that is trial and error. If thats all you have then put it up and make sure you give them plenty of reasons to be there such as having sunflowers planted/corn and so on.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 19, 2018)

same height as a regular powerline...whatever that is


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Jun 20, 2018)

We put in a fake line on the field we plant every year thats about 4-5 acres. The line is probably only 15-17 or so feet off the ground. We essentially lifted the bucket on a Kubota cab tractor so that was as high as we could put it and set the line. The line allows for more birds to easily feed in the field as well as provides easy shots when hunting and has worked awesome for us. If you have the ability to put one up do it, it will only make your field better in my opinion.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Jun 22, 2018)

We had a field with no line and had very good success cutting 4" - 6" diameter sweet gums about a month prior.  We used an auger and placed the dead gum trees in the holes.  The birds came in and landed on the trees.  It worked very well and I would do it again in the absence of a power line.  Just my two cents but it was a very low cost option and worked very well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2018)

BirdmanZ said:


> We had a field with no line and had very good success cutting 4" - 6" diameter sweet gums about a month prior.  We used an auger and placed the dead gum trees in the holes.  The birds came in and landed on the trees.  It worked very well and I would do it again in the absence of a power line.  Just my two cents but it was a very low cost option and worked very well.





Birdman, you took the words right out of my mouth as I got down to reading your post.  My suggestion was going to be just use about six, 30-foot tall hardwood (sweetgum would be great) type trees that have been cut down and remove only the leaves from them.  Then dig some holes at various locations in and around your field now and set them in place.  By the time that the dove season comes in, you will have the same opportunity of more birds present than a very high-priced cost of poles and wires etc strung in place across your field.  By installing a "perch" such as this around your field and doing it much cheaper works a lot better for sure.


----------



## GLS (Jun 24, 2018)

A fake line down the field's center is a sweet spot to shoot.  I've hunted two fields with lines up over 20' and they drew the birds in.  Most everyone benefits from the line, but those nearest have the most benefit.  I have seen the lines with a decoy or two on the lines outdraw mojos.  The decoys don't have to be on top of the lines, they can be snugged up tight below the line making them easier to place on the line.  Here's a "sleeper" I carved out of tupelo for snugging up to the bottom of a fake line.  Gil


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 24, 2018)

GLS said:


> A fake line down the field's center is a sweet spot to shoot.  I've hunted two fields with lines up over 20' and they drew the birds in.  Most everyone benefits from the line, but those nearest have the most benefit.  I have seen the lines with a decoy or two on the lines outdraw mojos.  The decoys don't have to be on top of the lines, they can be snugged up tight below the line making them easier to place on the line.  Here's a "sleeper" I carved out of tupelo for snugging up to the bottom of a fake line.  Gil


Very nice decoy. I would love to have one of those.


----------



## GLS (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks, but a plastic one works just as well.  Here's the same decoy rigged out to sit on top of the line.  An eyelet on the tail allows it to be pulled up and over the line which is anchored to hold the decoy on the line.  It is harder to do than with the eyelet on the top of the block. The decoy has to be "rocked" with a little line out to get enough momentum in order to flip it on top of the line.  Gil


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jul 3, 2018)

I likethat old Ithaca as well. Classy.


----------



## getaff (Jul 3, 2018)

When would be the best time to plant a small field


----------



## baddave (Jul 4, 2018)

today ... july 4th as always been my planting date ... that is for browntop millet


----------



## GLS (Jul 4, 2018)

TurkeyH90 said:


> I likethat old Ithaca as well. Classy.


Thanks.  It's a 1949 16 ga. M37R.  Gil


----------

